# Overdrive?



## JonsSentra (May 16, 2002)

I have a 4 speed automatic sentra SE with overdrive. What exactly does the overdrive do and is it better to have on or off when racing?


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

www.howstuffworks.com and search for overdrive gear


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Overdrive on just allows you to use teh OD gear which saves gas. If you're racing an auto you're better off having it off and turning it on when you hit the limits of the previous gear ("3rd gear").


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

james, so then, youre saying that the gear before overdirive is 3rd gear, right? that would mean, if an auto sentra had level 10s shiftronic system on it, i would jhave to shift from 1,2,to drive and then turn overdrive on, right?


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

overdrive is no good for racing or towing or driving on mountain roads. It's main function is for cruising on a highway and saving gas.


----------

